# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  В  стиле DISCO

## grand fiesta

Мне предстоит провести вечеринку в клубе, тема  заявлена Диско 80-90х. Вот я и думаю  брать за основу 80-е годы СССР ,  музыка тех лет, дресс-код 80-х. Проблема возникла с вэлком зоной, сильно уходить в совдеп (транспоранты, буфет и т.д.) не хочется. Из всего этого создам ретро уголок с вещами тех лет для фотосессии и тантамареску в стиле диско. Но мне нужно придумать какое-то действие с гостями на момент их встречи, так я делала на всех моих прошедших вечеринках. Например на вечеринке в стиле Голливуд - леди-фуршет угощала всех шампанским и собирала номера телефонов у гостей, с  помощью которых мы в начале вечера разыграли приз, а также получили контакты всех гостей :om16: . На пиратской мои аниматоры играли с гостями в кости,на стилягах работал буфет, на гавайской-приветственный коктейль и раздача аксессуаров.  Что можно придумать на вечеринке в стиле Диско, дело в том, что гости собираются практически одни и те же и я уже не знаю, чем их удивить. Раздача очков и прочего исключена, бюджет не позволяет. Если у кого то есть опыт проведения мероприятия в этом стиле поделитесь пожалуйста своими идеями.

----------


## elen-ka20

Диско - это всё же 90-е,период стыка доперестроичных лет и собственно перестроичного времени.
80 - е это ещё времена застоя всё таки..,"Дорогой Леонид Ильич"  и т.д.Это не диско, это в чистом виде стиль "Назад в СССР": буфет,пионЭры,облико морали и т.д....Там не было ещё свободы,были жёсткие правила и моральный кодекс во главе с-всего...А вот всё ДО 80 - это подходит под формат "стиляги".

----------


## elen-ka20

Вот потому и не получается,что 80 - е -это 10000% буфет.А диско - это 90-е.А исходя из этого всё сразу станет на месте и пазл сложется легко.
Формат диско - это расцевет спекуляции.На арену выходят фарцовщики .:продажа хоть слона из под поды...Поставь фарцовщиков и псть перед каждым пришедшим распахивают пиджак,как в фильме "Иван Васильевич",когда Шурик у спекулянта выбирал  транзистор.А там- очки,мальборо, и т.д.
Ещё одна благотатная тема- челночники,малиновые пиджаки и новые русские- это всё 90-е это всё  к стилю диско

----------

Леди N (16.06.2022)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

*grand fiesta*, А мне на ум пришел музей! Если устроить какую-то прикольную выставку ... Можно придумать  речь экскурсоводу, можно сфотографироваться в музее...
Экспонатами могут быть вещи, популярные в 80-тые, возможность поиграть в классики или резиночу.

----------


## skomorox

Не-ее, девочки, стиль диско, совершенно не относится к 90-м годам.
Стиль диско - это Бони М, это АББА, Оттаван и т.д. Это соотвествующая мода в одежде, это пластинки, это хиппи, это гитары. У нас в магазинах, где продаются декорации к праздникам, даже есть отдельные стеллажи с реквизитом, и отдельные вешалки с костюмами, именно по 80-м годам и стилю диско.
Не путайте эпохи. Девяностые года сюда отношения ваще не имеют.

Ди́ско — (англ. Disco) стилевое направление молодёжной моды середины 1970-x — начала 1980-x годов, развившееся как подражание сценическим нарядам популярных диско-групп Bee Gees, Arabesque, Boney M и других.
Появление в середине 1970-х годов такого вида массового досуга молодёжи, как дискотека, потребовало соответствующей экипировки. Одежда для дискотек должна была отличаться демократичностью и простотой кроя, но в то же время — яркостью и эротизмом. В какой-то мере, этот новый образ послужил вызовом консервативному деловому стилю старшего поколения. И в то же время, диско-молодёжь противопоставляла себя «неопрятным» хиппи. Диско стал стилем «пай-мальчиков», позволяющим себе небольшое отступление от «правил» в виде вполне пристойной disco-party.

Эталоном нового стиля послужили костюмы Джона Траволты и его партнёров по фильму «Лихорадка субботнего вечера» (1977). Однако гораздо бо́льший вклад в формирование диско-моды внесли поп-группы, чьи композиции «крутили» на дискотеках

----------


## annuschka

> Стиль диско - это


 :Ok: Тоже так считаю ...это все касается зарубежки. 

А вот России (или Стране Советов) ближе я бы сказала все-таки 90е. Правда это стиль не диско, а скорее ДИСКОТЕКА. Когда девченки носили мини-юбки, джинсы, яркие лосины, на голове начесы, кричащий макияж, кеды с разноцветными яркими шнурками. Песни Миная, программа 50/50, потом попса, Мираж,..... из танцев был моден брейк. Тогда молодежь только и отрывалась на дискотеках. Эх, как сейчас помню - это было мое время. :Tender:

----------


## olgaring

> Стиль диско - это Бони М, это АББА, Оттаван и т.д. Это соотвествующая мода в одежде, это пластинки, это хиппи, это гитары


тоже самое подумалось в обед, когда заходила в эту темку. Но написать не решилась :Smile3: 




> Песни Миная, программа 50/50, потом попса, Мираж,..... из танцев был моден брейк. Тогда молодежь только и отрывалась на дискотеках. Эх, как сейчас помню - это было мое время.


Аня, и моё - ох и классно же было! Правда?

----------


## olgaring

> Раздача очков и прочего исключена, бюджет не позволяет.


Жаль, очки были бы само То. Может тогда более бюджетный вариант, что-то с ленточками разноцветными замутить?

----------


## himmelinka

у меня вообще самый бюджетный вариант придумался - встречать салютом, хлопать шарики воздушные, в которых блестяшки разные, конфетти.

----------


## annuschka

*grand fiesta*, может на вэлкам зону подготовить кричалку, т.е. свой человек обьясняет гостям: Каждый раз, когда заходит очередная партия гостей до этого вошедшие кричат вновь вошедшим гостям что-то типа "Заходи на диско, друг!" Показывают зазывающие  знаки. "У тебя классный прикид!" показывая палец вверх (можно разделиться на М и Ж или по командам кричащим, одни кричат, другие показывают, подбадривают) "Твоя бикса -девка супер!", "Здесь муза будет отпад!" "Сегодня диско - это круто!", сопровождая разными жестами и действиями, типа салюта, что предложила тезка himmelinka выше....

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну вообщем-то всё так..У меня просто был проект НГ диско 90-х.Так как тогда как в прочем и в любое время была популярна  музыка дисо.И получился такой себе микс диско и 90 -е.Потому так и наисала.И так и предлагаю .А в чистом виде диско это точно 70 - е расцвет

----------


## grand fiesta

Ух, сколько сразу информации! Спасибо большое всем кто отозвался, я тоже дитя 80-90, время это очень хорошо помню, на дискотеках зажигали года до 92-93, то есть до путча, а потом начались и пиджаки малиновые и всяческий беспредел. Из 90-х можно взять различные телепередачи, ваучеры,сериалы. А вот музыка все-таки середина 80, начало 90-х. Решили все-таки буфет делать, может дружинника в повязке рядом поставить, помню они тогда часто на улицах попадались. В буфете, наверное будет уместно провести опрос по ценам и за правильные ответы давать деньги СССР, а также бонусом налить рюмашку, а  в процессе вечера устроить аукцион, для тех кто сумел заработать деньги. Как вам такая идея?

----------


## elen-ka20

ну это уже СССР получится в чистом виде.Диско- это всё таки другая тема.

----------


## olgaring

> Диско- это всё таки другая тема.


согласна

----------


## grand fiesta

Вот это и ставит меня в тупик, я не могу для себя разделить эти два момента. Вернее я не соображу как из темы Диско выстроить игровую программы, отчего отталкиваться, кроме музыки и танцевальных батлов

----------


## himmelinka

> не соображу как из темы Диско выстроить игровую программы, отчего отталкиваться


от пластинок или кассет, мы в них пленку еще ручками перематывали, с ними сделать конкурсы.

----------


## elen-ka20

Не знаю просматривала ли ты этот раздел,но эту тему мы уже обсуждали не раз .Вот ..может пригодится:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137145&page=15
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4684722
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137990

----------


## Вожатенок

Я бы посоветовала посмотреть сериал Восьмидесятые. Вот там оочень близка эта тема к Диско. 90-ые тут вообще не в тему будут, потому что правильно добавили слово Дискотека. Кроме того Буфет в моем понимании это 60-ые больше. Если так, то можно было бы на стол положить жвачки, ручки и иностранные прибамбасы. Можно люстру старую и пусть по карточкам покупают. Можно устроить просмотр видеокассет. Короче, вперед за сериалом "Восьмидесятые".)) А перемотку аудиокассет лучше оставить немного на другую тему. Я когда-то делала диско 80-90. Использовала жвачки Лав из, Олимпиаду 80, Песню года, гитары, ВИА. Очень мне тут нравится подбока к теме http://www.discoverwedding.ru/svadba...e-disko-10200/

----------


## Вожатенок

В зоне велком я вижу ВИА-группу, которые могут петь под фанеру, конечно. Или дискжоккей. Который мог бы принимать от гостей заявки на песни. Пусть те пишут пожелания на пластинках. Вручались бы жвачки в обмен на что-нибудь из личного (может карточки, ключи и пр). А потом по этим вещам устроить розыгрыш.

----------


## grand fiesta

> В зоне велком я вижу ВИА-группу, которые могут петь под фанеру, конечно. Или дискжоккей. Который мог бы принимать от гостей заявки на песни. Пусть те пишут пожелания на пластинках. Вручались бы жвачки в обмен на что-нибудь из личного (может карточки, ключи и пр). А потом по этим вещам устроить розыгрыш.


Даша!!!! Спасибо огромное! Наконец-то то что надо, очень понравилась идея насчет приема заявок и обмена жевачек на личные вещи!!!! СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ElenaSerebro

О, друзья, вы как бальзам на душу!!! На новогодний корпоратив мне тоже задали тему дискосле этой темы что-то в голове прояснилось) спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

*ElenaSerebro*, Озвучьте(если конечно это не оговорено изначально ),чтобы все были в соответсвенном дрес коде.Это важно!И с корпоративами с этим обычно нет проблем. Тогда тему поддержать и вытянуть не будет ни каких проблем.

----------


## ponyashkina

Девочки, посмотрите в ютюбе супер дискотека 90 за 2010 год. там интересная идея с видео. Буквально сижу уже 2 недели готовлю сценарий . получается замечательно.

----------


## karpik-hoi

Уважаемые коллеги! В силу своей неопытноти, дайте мне пожалуйста, совет, у нас будет дискотека 80-х:
1. При входе будут менять жевачки на личную вещь пришедших, потом эти вещи будут участвовать в розыгрыше призов. Уместны ли здесь жевачки, может заменить на петушков на палочке или шоколадные монетки рубли (рубль в кошелек положишь — десять возьмешь)
2. В игровом блоке "Про песни", я тоже думала за участие давать мелочь, типа петушков, жевачек, шоколадных монет, првильно ли?
3. В игровом блоке "Про игры 80-х", здесь за участие я думаю может шоколадные медали можно?
4. В игровом блоке "Королева Диско", победительнице подарить тональный крем"Балет", но думаю, не слишком ли это мелко? Не подскажите что можно подарить?
5. В И так же в игровом блоке для мужчин "Король Диско", я думала подарить одеколон, типа "Тройной" или "Саша", может тоже чем-то другим заменить?
И сам розыгрыш, я не представляю, что может послужить главным призом? Электробритва? Набор посуды? Подарочный сертификат? Сгущёнка? Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно сделать?

----------


## nina7400

Можно свои 5 копеек вставлю? У меня сомнение - будут ли люди отдавать свои личные вещи хоть за жвачку, хоть за петушок на палочке? Я навряд ли отдала свои вещи. На счет крема,  тональный  - он же все-таки по типу кожи подбирается. И одеколон тоже может не угодить своим запахом. Если позволяет бюджет, то подарите королю и королеве по диско шару, который от флешки работает. Не обязательно большой, можно меньший вариант выбрать и по стоимости он, соответственно  дешевле будет. А главным призом лучше все-таки сертификат. А подарок люди уже сами себе выберут. А вот за участие можно и мелочь всякую дарить.

----------

karpik-hoi (04.02.2017)

----------


## nina7400

вот я не внимательная  :Grin:  вместо мелочи за участие придумайте жетончики с номерками. А потом разыграйте как в лотерее по номеру. какой номер вытяните,тот и выиграет. Вытягивать номерок могут Король или Королева Диско.

----------

karpik-hoi (04.02.2017)

----------


## karpik-hoi

> вот я не внимательная  вместо мелочи за участие придумайте жетончики с номерками. А потом разыграйте как в лотерее по номеру. какой номер вытяните,тот и выиграет. Вытягивать номерок могут Король или Королева Диско.


Спасибо вам за советы! Мне вот подсказали за участие талоны выдавать, кто больше наберёт в конце и получит приз.

----------


## nina7400

> Спасибо вам за советы! Мне вот подсказали за участие талоны выдавать, кто больше наберёт в конце и получит приз.


Талоны вообще прикольно будет  :Ok:

----------


## gribkovo4ka

ДИСКОТЕКА- развлекуха 80-х,скачки под музыку, куда молодежь ходит танцевать
ДИСКЕТА- предок флешки, уступила дорогу СD, диск для компьютера
КОДЕКС- "справочник" юристов, группа "Моральный ..."
ОСАДКИ- и снег и град и дождь, атмосферные ...
СКИДКА- приманка, бонус , понижение цены
СЕКТА-баптисты, пятидесятники, "свидетели Иеговы"
СЕТКА- и батут и гамак и авоська, изобретение Карла Рабицв
КАТОК-"конькодром", асфальтовый утюг
КАСКО автостраховка по полной, угон+ ущкрб
ИКОТА- эхо чревоугодия, монолог сухомятки, переходит на Федота
ДИСКО- музон 80-х, танцор ...
ТАКСИ-машина по вызову, на чем наши люди в булочную не ездят
СТАДО-подопечные пастуха, отара
КИОСК- газетный, аптечный, ларек
ДИЕТА- кулинарное ограничение, добровольная голодовка
ТОСКА- опера Пуччини, уныние, скука, грусть, ностальгия
ДОСКА- стенд почета, бывает гладильная, стиральная
ТОДЕС- циркуль в парном катании, балет Аллы Духовой
СОДА- газировка "Крем-..."
СИТО- дырявая посуда, скачет от Федоры по полям
АИСТ-птица алименщиков
КИТ- плавающий фонтан, чудо-юдо, хотя не рыба
КОК- спец по макаронам по-флотскм, кашевар на корабле
КОД- числовой ключ, дресс ...
ОДА-похвала в стихах, жанр Гаврилы Державина
КОТ-жил да был за углом, чеширский...
СОК- березовый, желудочный, свежевыжитый
САД- не слышни в нем даже щорохи, бывает зимний, летний, ботанический
ОСА- жужжащая сладкоежка, "тигровое"насекомое

----------

наталья севрюкова (10.05.2021), Оля-ля 68 (14.06.2019)

----------

